# My snakeheads



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Not the best pics (have taken them with my phone







) but you'll get the idea


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow those killas are fat! How big are they?


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Wow those killas are fat! How big are they?
> [snapback]992705[/snapback]​


im guessing about 26''??








Those things are awesome!


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> 
> 
> > Wow those killas are fat! How big are they?
> ...


Hahaa, you're right







See my sig


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Yeahhhhhh.... beastly!!!


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Awesome predators, Jan!


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

WOW! I bet one of them could take a chunk out of ya!


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Those are beasts, and bloody good pics for a camera phone :nod:


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

freakin huge. very nice.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam those guys are sweet


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

I miss my Red snakeheads


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Thnx guys







I hope that I can borrow a real camera soon so I can shoot some better pics.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

I want one soooooo bad

Very nice


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice..a future buy for me for sures


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

wut size tank is that


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

it is a 200x70x60 cm tank. At the moment I'm busy with my latest 'project' to build a indoor pond for them so they have all the space they needed and I hope that the SH's eventually will reach their full potential.

But for now they are ok in their current tank


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

nice :nod:


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

monsters. thanks for sharing


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

DAMN JAN those are really sick fish the are so frinkin nice men i really want to see them in real life


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2005)

Are they mean?

Too bad they are illegal in Ontario









--Dan


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Are they mean?
> 
> Too bad they are illegal in Ontario
> 
> ...


No, tey aren't mean







They will try to eat anything that fits in their mouth. But when it doesn't fit the snakeheads leave it alone. At least that is my experience. I have kept them with a royal pleco, pacu's and a redtail catfish.

But when they are hungry they can get'rather 'mean'


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

do u have ne full tank shots? arent they really fast growers to


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

cant wait for the good photo shoot


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> do u have ne full tank shots? arent they really fast growers to
> [snapback]1001154[/snapback]​


There is one full tank shot in my gallery, but not a real good one









K Fizzly: they grow rather quick: 26'' in 16 months


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

wow fast ...u got some big fish


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> wow fast ...u got some big fish
> [snapback]1003112[/snapback]​


yeah... I knew they would grow fast, but I didn't count on such a fast growthrate. That's is why I'm building an indoor pond at the moment. I will place pics of this 'project' as soon as it is ready.


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Very nice. You have 7 17"-19" pacus?????? holy crap man, how big is their tank? is it a swiming pool?


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

JAC said:


> Very nice. You have 7 17"-19" pacus?????? holy crap man, how big is their tank? is it a swiming pool?
> [snapback]1004071[/snapback]​


No, I dont have them anymore, but I didn't modified my sig jet. I had to choose between the snakeheads and the pacu's. Maybe when my pond is ready I can add a few pacu's as well. I hope so









Btw: I have one old pic of the pacu;s in my gallery. Just take a look if you want


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

how big of a tank were they in tho


----------



## Anko (Oct 2, 2004)

nice pics,ive always wanted to raise snakeheads but got caught up in p's and arros

what could of been...


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

thos things are huGE!


----------



## cErx2Oo3 (Sep 13, 2004)

damn their huge.. are they a pair?


----------

